# 4600 Power Steering Leak



## stan5686 (Jun 2, 2016)

Has anyone had trouble with a leak on the steering sector of a 4600. I resealed the sector and could tell someone had previously worked on it as the upper seal was not in correctly. I replaced it. It held at first then began to leak again. The oil is coming from the hole that you can see in the pictures I have attached.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy Stan,

Welcome to the tractor forum.

I have a Ford 3600, which is completely different from a 4600. The most common problem with the 3600 is a leaking upper seal on the control valve. In my case, the fluid leaks up the steering column and comes out under the steering wheel. 

I believe that the weep hole leak you are seeing is due to upper seal leakage from your control valve (please correct me if I'm wrong on this). See attached parts diagram. I would guess that items #19 are the seals that are leaking. NH does not sell these seals separately, only as a package. 

Stan, the reason these seals leak is because you are using the steering wheel to pull yourself up onto the tractor. The steering column seals cannot withstand the lateral forces imposed. Especially if you are a big guy. Make it a practice to get onto the tractor without using the steering wheel. I replaced my upper seal 25+ years ago, and quit using the steering wheel to pull myself aboard. No problems since.


----------



## stan5686 (Jun 2, 2016)

Thank you for the parts diagram. It is a better picture than the ones I have and what is in the IT manual. I know what you're saying about using the wheel a grab iron, but the seal blew this time without me even getting on the tractor. 
The kit I bought to reseal it was an after market that appeared to have seals and O-rings for several models. I'm gonna look at one from the Ford/NH dealer it may be better.


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

I've worked on a number of these steering boxes but never for a leak in that area. I know any seal can go bad and create a leak, but this looks like a bigger issue than just an old, worn seal. It was worked on by someone before you, then you replace it and it quickly fails again? Doesn't add up. I don't believe there should be enough pressure in that area to cause a seal to fail to begin with, let alone a second failure within minutes. 
I have to wonder what's going on below that? What else did you replace in there, and how deep into the box did you(or someone before you) get on previous repairs? Are you sure that everything below the seal is serviceable and installed in the proper order?


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

I got the wrong thickness o-ring for a kubota hydraulic valve (from a Kubota dealership) and it leaked a small amount from the get-go. Replaced with proper o-ring and no leaks thereafter.


----------



## lavon (Mar 28, 2017)

I'm having the same problem. I replaced the thick rubber seal but it didnt help. Any help would be appreciated


----------



## stan5686 (Jun 2, 2016)

sixbales said:


> I got the wrong thickness o-ring for a kubota hydraulic valve (from a Kubota dealership) and it leaked a small amount from the get-go. Replaced with proper o-ring and no leaks thereafter.


That's why I'm gonna try a seal from the Ford/NH place. The seal that is #18 on the diagram you had was the seal that I questioned from the previous repair. Someone had put 2 seals in facing opposite each other. The service manger at the dealer told me that wasn't right that there was only 1 seal there like the kit had. There's no real way to know though if the oil I have leaking is getting by 18 or the o-ring on the outside #19.


----------



## stan5686 (Jun 2, 2016)

lavon said:


> I'm having the same problem. I replaced the thick rubber seal but it didnt help. Any help would be appreciated


It's gonna be a few days before I can get back on mine. I'll let you know if I come across anything.


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

The New Holland kit contains two #19 O rings and also two #11 seals. Have those been replaced yet?


----------



## stan5686 (Jun 2, 2016)

Yes, I have replaced both 11s, both 19s and the lip seal the shaft goes through. I also replace 6,14 & 15 but I'm not sure if they'd be letting oil out of the top. 14 might. I'm defiantly gonna have the diagram sixbales posted when I get back into it. It is a better picture than is in the I&T Manual.


----------



## tjcc1978 (Feb 13, 2019)

Got a 4600 that is pouring fluid from the top of the steering column, right below the steering wheel. We have the PN for the upper seal, but need PN for the lower seal. We are also going to replace the filter for the PS pump.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Have you checked this parts catalogue? Maybe part number 7?
https://partstore.agriculture.newholland.com/us/parts-search.html#epc::mr60872ar258809bi2317981-7


----------



## tjcc1978 (Feb 13, 2019)

is there a kit that we can buy to replace all the seals? NH online parts store doesn't carry these seals anymore....so I have to figure out where to get the seals...


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

https://www.messicks.com/part/86531349/gasket
I'm scrambling....... Does this help? Maybe phone Messicks


----------



## tjcc1978 (Feb 13, 2019)

We are wanting to get a Steering Shaft Seal Kit that includes a repair sleeve to go with the upper seal. Hubby doesn't think the lower seal is leaking. The oil is leaking underneath the steering wheel and draining down. 

What is the difference between a 4600 and a 4600SU? I have seen these kits have 4600SU in them, but not the 4600....


----------



## Ultradog (Feb 27, 2005)

A 4600 SU has a 3000 style front end and steering system.


----------



## stan5686 (Jun 2, 2016)

After my initial post starting this thread I learned more about the steering gear on my 4600. I got my gear rebuilt at Alexander's Tractor in Winnsboro TX. They are near me and it was no problem to take mine to them. They are specialist in Ford Tractors. 
https://www.alexanderstractorparts.com/ 
I would highly recommend them! I tired resealing mine, but no luck. They explained why and told me my options. I'd use them again.


----------



## tjcc1978 (Feb 13, 2019)

So if the 4600 su has the 3000 steering system, can I use a power steering seal repair kit that is specific to the SU? Or is the 4600 power steering completely different? The fluid is leaking under the steering wheel, leading us to think the upper seal is bad. If thats the case, a sleeve and seal repair kit is needed to fix it.


----------



## stan5686 (Jun 2, 2016)

I think most 3000s & 3600s have hydraulic cylinders on each side and a steering gear with a pitman arm on each side. I'm not sure about the SU. 
https://www.alexanderstractorparts....g/steering-sectors/e0nn3n503ga-rc-detail.html
https://www.alexanderstractorparts....ring/steering-sectors/e0nn3n503ga-detail.html
https://www.alexanderstractorparts....g/steering-sectors/e4nn3n503cb-rc-detail.html
From these 3 listings that Alexanders has there is an early and late version of the Steering Sector. I'd give them a call. Have your serial # and explain what you have going on. They are always helpful to answer questions and they do know Ford tractors backwards and forwards!


----------



## tjcc1978 (Feb 13, 2019)

We have a 4600, and none of the ebay power steering shaft seal kits that have sleeves fit the 4600. They fit lots of other models, including the 4600SU, which is why I was wanting to know the difference between a 4600 and a 4600 SU. Our tractor is down right now because of this problem and we need to fix it asap. There is only one Ford/NH dealer in our town and they're horrendously expensive and he doesn't know what he's doing. We went there today trying to tell him our problem and tried showing him the diagram of the steering gear from the NH parts site, but he didn't get it. Sooo, we are on our own online to try and figure this out. We do not want to replace the whole steering sector. And those parts you showed me did not include the 4600 in them. Really frustrated here.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

The 4600 SU (Special Utility) used a 2600 and 3600 front end and axles so that it could turn sharper and maneuver in tight quarters, the remainder of the tractor is a 4600. 
https://partstore.agriculture.newholland.com/us/parts-search.html#epc::mr60872ar258902

Does yours look like this? Sorry for the first link the other day, it was apparently for the 4600 SU!
There are so many variables that you need to have your serial numbers together to know exactly the year and model of your tractor. 
If these parts in the above link look like they may help, click on them and they'll give you a description of the seal dimensions so that you may be able to source them elsewhere.
Does this kit look like something you are looking for? https://partstore.agriculture.newholland.com/us/kit-p1204394.html


----------



## tjcc1978 (Feb 13, 2019)

I was told on yesterdaystractor.com that it's a 1977 4600...


----------



## tjcc1978 (Feb 13, 2019)

https://partstore.agriculture.newholland.com/us/kit-p1204394.html[/QUOTE]

Similar, but we need a repair sleeve or speedy sleeve to go over the shaft. Rust and corrosion leads to pitting on the shafts, which causes the seals to fail. The only way to fix this is to either have the whole shaft machined, or sleeve it. And since we are on a budget, we want to fix it with a sleeve. But we cannot seem to find a sleeve for our 4600 anywhere. Which is why I wanted to know if the kit for a 4600SU would work...are the shafts that much different between them?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

OK, so you have a 1977 Ford. This repair sleeve or speed sleeve is beyond anything I've ever heard of.
Some of the Ford guys may be able to help you with that.
Does this look like something you may need.....
https://www.tractorjoe.com/parts/p/...ctor/b/ford-new-holland/m/4600/?c=101&sc=1431


----------



## tjcc1978 (Feb 13, 2019)

www.ntractorclub.com/howtos/pdfs/*Steering*-*Shaft*-Seal-Replacement.pdf

This is for a 2600, but the same principle applies to all Ford Tractors with this problem. I need the correct sleeve kit for the 4600.


----------



## tjcc1978 (Feb 13, 2019)

Turns out the whole shaft is rusted and pitted. We have to replace it. Need to know part number as I cant discern it on the diagram.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I think that part has been discontinued! You may want to check that out, but that's what Messicks says. 
Talk to a machine shop, they may be able to build up the areas where the seals go, then just machine them down to fit.


----------



## tjcc1978 (Feb 13, 2019)

The seals isn't the only problem...as you can see the top shaft is all rusted and pitted. A new one is going to be the only way to fix this.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Well, I'm not a mechanic, but I don't see how the pitting on the shaft affects it's usefulness. If you could get a machine shop to build up the sealing areas with weld, then machine it back to specifications it would probably be easier that finding a new shaft. The splines at the top of the shaft and at the bottom that mate with the gear box need to be in good shape tp justify a rebuild as well. 
Other than that, you could search amazon or talk to a salvage yard.


----------



## tjcc1978 (Feb 13, 2019)

The fact the pitting can erode the seal away....we have read on other forums about it. You can't tell me that the 4600 is unique in its power steering shaft...there's gotta be other models that will fit? I'm not a mechanic, my husband is, but I have worked on my own first gen Ford Explorers and know that Ford and other auto makers have parts that are interchangeable....is it not that way with tractors?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

https://partstore.agriculture.newholland.com/us/parts-search.html#epc::mr60872ar258902
Read the location line, it specifies what tractor this unit fits.


----------



## tjcc1978 (Feb 13, 2019)

Not getting any help here folks....we need a steering shaft/worm gear for our tractor. Doesn't anyone on here know of any good salvage yards or aftermarket places that carry hard-to-find Ford tractor parts?


----------



## Ultradog (Feb 27, 2005)

I haven't been following this thread much lately but just caught up on it. 
Pogobill is correct that the pitting won't hurt that shaft except at the seal surfaces.
I would bring the shaft to your local bearing house and tell them you need a speedi sleeve for it and fix the one you have. They should be able to fix you up with one. Bring the upper column with you and get the seal at the same time.
As to other tractors that use that steering box a late 4000 and 4610 used the same one and I think? the 340 and 540 industrials used it also.
But, you are likely to find that few boneyards will sell you just that shaft as doing so makes the rest of the column wasted/unsellable and they are rather valuable as a whole.
Worst case, you could always convert your steering to the early 4000 side arm style. See photo. That style was also used on 3500 and 3550 models.
You would need the whole package - manual steering box and cylinder plus corresponding steering arm, drag link and bracket.
The pump you have would work but you would have to make new hyd lines for it.


----------



## tjcc1978 (Feb 13, 2019)

pogobill said:


> OK, so you have a 1977 Ford. This repair sleeve or speed sleeve is beyond anything I've ever heard of.
> Some of the Ford guys may be able to help you with that.
> Does this look like something you may need.....
> https://www.tractorjoe.com/parts/p/...ctor/b/ford-new-holland/m/4600/?c=101&sc=1431


This is not the correct power steering shaft/worm gear for our tractor. Ours doesn't look anything like this. We haven't been able to find one anywhere online that fits the 4600, not one that looks remotely like ours. Was the 4600 a BAD TRACTOR?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

http://www.ricksagparts.com/ford2009aicat.pdf
Maybe a new part number for the shaft. A-D8NN3A526AB


----------



## tjcc1978 (Feb 13, 2019)

We just found out we are needing the entire power steering sector assembly. Can't even find that either...any good aftermarket sites or salvage parts sites?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

https://www.tractorhouse.com/listin...ed-machines/list/manufacturer/ford/model/4600
Call them about their dismantled units. May have some parts you could use


----------



## tjcc1978 (Feb 13, 2019)

Worst case, you could always convert your steering to the early 4000 side arm style. See photo. That style was also used on 3500 and 3550 models.
You would need the whole package - manual steering box and cylinder plus corresponding steering arm, drag link and bracket.
The pump you have would work but you would have to make new hyd lines for it.
View attachment 44727
[/QUOTE]

Is this the correct steering gear assembly for what you're talking about with the conversion?
https://www.yesterdaystractors.com/Ford-4000_Manual-and-Power-Steering-Gear-Assembly_E0NN3503CA.html


----------



## tjcc1978 (Feb 13, 2019)

https://www.yesterdaystractors.com/...rts.cgi?SearchArea=Ford&&md=4000&cat=Steering

Here's a list of some 4000 steering parts, which cylinder are we talking about needing if we decided to do the conversion? Same goes for all the other parts, the drag link, bracket and steering arm?


----------



## Ultradog (Feb 27, 2005)

tjcc1978 said:


> Worst case, you could always convert your steering to the early 4000 side arm style. See photo. That style was also used on 3500 and 3550 models.
> You would need the whole package - manual steering box and cylinder plus corresponding steering arm, drag link and bracket.
> The pump you have would work but you would have to make new hyd lines for it.
> View attachment 44727


Is this the correct steering gear assembly for what you're talking about with the conversion?
https://www.yesterdaystractors.com/Ford-4000_Manual-and-Power-Steering-Gear-Assembly_E0NN3503CA.html[/QUOTE]


Yes, that is the manual steering box you would need.
No other parts on the second link you posted are applicable.
You would be better off just buying the complete package, including the box from a boneyard.
Or, buy that manual box and run it without PS untill you found the rest of the package. Not ideal as PS is nice but these tractors don't steer too hard. At least you could use the tractor.


----------



## Ultradog (Feb 27, 2005)

PS,
I have a manual box off of 4400 here. A 4400 box is identical in every way to an early 4000 box except it steers the opposite.
So you would have to steer left to go right.


----------



## tjcc1978 (Feb 13, 2019)

We ended up having to spend $1550 on a re-manufactured power steering column.


----------



## jmdrmct (May 14, 2019)

Literally just had the same leak start as stan5686 on my 4600 (true 4600 no SU) coming from the weephole. Wondering if after getting that seal kit from Ford/NH if there were any problems thereafter and/or if that upper control valve seal is the culprit rather than the shaft being pitted. Talked to a friend in the local area who had his 5600, which I believe has the same column assembly, leaking right through the top and he said he thought my issue seemed different from his and that the seal kit 58 would solve the issue. Any thoughts before I start taking this thing apart?


----------



## tjcc1978 (Feb 13, 2019)

Turns out the guy we spent that money on sent us the wrong column and he doesn't have the 4600's column. Waiting for our money back. We are back to square one with our tractor....do not know what to do.


----------

